# Help...Flattening paint spots after stonechip repair



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

I had bought the touch up kit from paints4u and have been working on repairing some stone chips on the rear arch of my 6 month old suzuki swift. I did think I had them all standing proud of the paint surface and today have tried to flatten and polish them with some Megs 205 by hand. It seems that I hadn't filled them all. it was pretty much peppered. So I have definitely filled all chips so they are now proud but I was wondering if I needed something a bit more rigid to flatten the paint spots only. I've never wet sanded before but am considering using 3000 grit or Halfords own brand finishing pads. They don't state what grit they are but they only sell wet and dry paper up to 2500 so I'm presuming these pads are a finer grade than this. I'm aware that the Suzuki paint is soft and that's why I opted for the least abrasive polish first. However I think I need something firmer to work on the paint spots only until I get them level and then apply the polish. The damage is right on the angle of the wheel arch. Any recommendations?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Flatting on a edge isn't what you want to be doing. As flatting will take alot off, and polishing will take more off again. So it will just take the paint back off.. If i was you i'd just touch it in as best as poss, maybe flat the sill side but that's it.


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Benn said:


> Flatting on a edge isn't what you want to be doing. As flatting will take alot off, and polishing will take more off again. So it will just take the paint back off.. If i was you i'd just touch it in as best as poss, maybe flat the sill side but that's it.


Yeah I was worried about it being right on an edge. So is the megs 205 more abrasive than the 3000 grit?


----------

